# Lüfterspannung einstellen/ verringern



## ogking (15. März 2008)

*Lüfterspannung einstellen/ verringern*

hallo ich würde gerne wissen wie man die spannungen der lüfter einstellt.
im bios hab ich geguckt hab aber irgedwie nich gesehen und unter windows auch kp.
thx im vorraus


----------



## KainLaVey (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*



			
				ogking am 15.03.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich würde gerne wissen wie man die spannungen der lüfter einstellt.
> im bios hab ich geguckt hab aber irgedwie nich gesehen und unter windows auch kp.
> thx im vorraus



sry ... kann dir nicht helfen, aber bei dem threadtitel "spannungen ->erniedrigen<-" musst ich einfachmal reinschauen^^

Gibt mal ein paar infos zu board etc


----------



## NixBlick (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

Unter Windows mit Speedfan mal versuchen.


----------



## absolute-heike (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*



			
				KainLaVey am 15.03.2008 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ogking am 15.03.2008 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Du bist so eine doofe Spannung! Niemand mag dich! 

andere Erniedrigungen fallen mir dann auch nicht mehr ein, für die Spannung...


----------



## fiumpf (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

Entweder mit Software a la Speedfan oder mit ner Lüftersteuerung, nem Potentiometer o.ä.


----------



## noxious (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

Wenn du einen mit 5,25-Stecker hast kannst du auch einfach die Kabel tauschen.
Hab ich schonmal hier gefragt:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=3104&tid=6290574

Und hat auch super funktioniert.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*



			
				noxious am 16.03.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du einen mit 5,25-Stecker hast kannst du auch einfach die Kabel tauschen.
> Hab ich schonmal hier gefragt:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=3104&tid=6290574
> 
> Und hat auch super funktioniert.



der 5,25 Stecker heißt auch 4-Poliger-Stecker 

öhm ,Speedfan wäre für dich die beste Variante.
Haste Ahnung von Elektronik,kannste auch manuell drosseln


----------



## ogking (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

ich hab en p35 ds3 gigabyte.
mit speedfan kann ich nur 1 lüfter drosseln die anderen werden nich langsamer.(ich hab alles richtig eingestellt.)
ich hab nur kp.wie ich wie oft getestet den lüfter auf 9 oder 7 volt laufen lassen kann.
sorry dass ich halt zu dumm dafür bin


----------



## ogking (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

ohne das mit der bastelei gets nicht oder?
die lüfter haben 3pin und sin am board angeschlossen.
2 an sysfan 1-2
und der regelbare an pwr fan
(wenns hilft)
der cpu fan ist auch 3 pin(dummerweise) es ist en kama cross von skythe
wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## NixBlick (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*



			
				ogking am 16.03.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab en p35 ds3 gigabyte.
> mit speedfan kann ich nur 1 lüfter drosseln die anderen werden nich langsamer.(ich hab alles richtig eingestellt.)
> ich hab nur kp.wie ich wie oft getestet den lüfter auf 9 oder 7 volt laufen lassen kann.
> sorry dass ich halt zu dumm dafür bin


Also welche Lüfter willst du Steuern und wo sind sie angeschlossen?


----------



## ogking (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

ein traum wäre es alle 4 zu steuern.weil wenn man nur einen sogar ausschaltet hört man keinen unterschied. wieso zegt speedfan mir 4 lüfter an kann aber nur an 3 einstellungen durchführen(und nur bei 1nem gehts)


----------



## absolute-heike (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*



			
				ogking am 16.03.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne das mit der bastelei gets nicht oder?
> die lüfter haben 3pin und sin am board angeschlossen.
> 2 an sysfan 1-2
> und der regelbare an pwr fan
> ...


Das P35-DS3 dreht die Sysfans auf Wunsch auch selber leiser! Einfach die SysFan-Control im Bios anschalten! Genauso wie die CPU-Fan-Control angeschaltet sein sollte!


----------



## ogking (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

komischer weise gibt es die option im bios nicht.
 kannst du mir etwas genauer beschreiben wie ich auf den menüpunkt komme?


----------



## absolute-heike (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*



			
				ogking am 16.03.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> komischer weise gibt es die option im bios nicht.
> kannst du mir etwas genauer beschreiben wie ich auf den menüpunkt komme?


Jetzt hab ich mich aber doof gesucht, nur weil ich zu faul war selber neu zu starten! 

Wenn du die Punkte nicht siehst [Strg]+[F1] drücken, dann siehst du alle Einstellungen!


hier der Link: http://62.109.81.232/cgi-bin/sbb/sbb.cgi?&a=show&forum=1&show=1563#1


----------



## ogking (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

ich hab in neu gestartet du checker.  
trotzdem danke für den link bin grad am lesen


----------



## ogking (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

hier die fotos von  dem bios menü.
he wie füge ich bilder in en post ein?   
irgendwie fühl ich mich grad ziemlich dumm


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*



			
				ogking am 16.03.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> hier die fotos von  dem bios menü.
> he wie füge ich bilder in en post ein?
> irgendwie fühl ich mich grad ziemlich dumm



Musst es auf einer externen Webseite[1] hochladen und hier uber den IMG Knopf einbinden.


[1] imagevenue.com , imageshack.us


----------



## ogking (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogking (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogking (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

so siehts unter pc health aus und wo ist die option?


----------



## absolute-heike (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*



			
				ogking am 16.03.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab in neu gestartet du checker.


hö... warst du böse auf mich? ich meinte, dass ich zu faul war, neu zu starten!

Welche Biosversion hast du eigentlich? Ich werd dann auch mal neu starten und ein Foto machen! 

Nochmal zum Vergleich: Wir hatten beide das normale P35-DS3?


----------



## ogking (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

sorry.  
ich hab normal mit revision 2.1 und bios f10.


----------



## Kreon (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*



			
				ogking am 16.03.2008 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry.
> ich hab normal mit revision 2.1 und bios f10.



aktuell ist glaub ich das f12, biosupdate wäre also eine Möglichkeit


----------



## ogking (17. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

oO.
biosupdates sind mir nicht sympatisch.wenns schiefgeht bist du nicht grad gut drauf.
aber normalerweise sollte das doch auch mit f10 gehen.


----------



## Kreon (17. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*



			
				ogking am 17.03.2008 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> oO.
> biosupdates sind mir nicht sympatisch.wenns schiefgeht bist du nicht grad gut drauf.
> aber normalerweise sollte das doch auch mit f10 gehen.



warum es bei dir nicht angezeigt wird? keine Ahnung!
Biosupdates sind aber heutzutage kein allzu großes Prob mehr. 

Gigabyte bietet hierzu ein Tool an, mit dem das Updaten ganz komfortabel unter Windows von statten geht. Schau dich auf der Gigabyteseite mal nach "@bios" um. Hat bei mir sehr gut geklappt. Aber ob es dein Problem löst ist ne andere Frage


----------



## ogking (17. März 2008)

*AW: Spannung erniedrigen*

naja wies aussieht muss ich wohl ein bisschen basteln.hoffentlich wirds klappen. thx


----------

